# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  αρρωστη κοτουλα

## tsala

παιδια εχω ενα κατοπουλακι (κοτουλα) μερικων μηνων..
εχει ενα προβλημα με το αναπνευστικο εδω και μερικες μερες..
παρατηρω οτι εχει βουλωμενα τα ρουθουνια της και αναπνεει απο το στομα.. τι φαρμακο μπορω να δωσω?
να πω οτι πηγα και πηρα ενα φαρμακο πριν καμια βδομαδα (θα δω και θα σας πω πως λεγεται) ,το οποιο το εριξα στο νερο.. ψιλοβελτιωθηκε, αλλα δεν εγινε εντελως καλα..

----------


## jk21

Να τα καθαρισεις με φυσιολογικο ορο και το αναπνευστικο μπορει να ειναι μονο απο ξεραμενη βλεννη .Αν απομακρυνθει ,μπορει να βελτιωθει μονιμα ή προσωρινα αν υπαρχει αιτια ,περαν προσωρινου κρυωματος 

να μας πεις επισης το φαρμακο ,την δοσολογια του και ποσες μερες εγινε χρηση 

και αν εχει διαρροια  ( ή διαφορετικες κουτσουλιες σε σχεση με τις συνηθισμενες ) να μας βγαλεις φωτο τους

να ανοιξεις το στομα της και να δεις μεχρι βαθεια ,αν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα ή ογκιδια στο εσωτερικο του

----------


## γιαννης χ

Οταν αναπνεει η κοτα κανει θορυβο σαν ροχαλητο ?

----------


## tsala

Δυστυχως την εχασα την μικρη  :sad: ... εκανα βλακια και μου την εφεραν χωρις εμβολια ,αλλα δεν το ηξερα... προφανως γι αυτο και τα προβληματα...
Αργησα να ρωτησω.. την επομενη μερα την βρηκα νεκρη.
οχι δεν εκανε θορυβο και μια εκανε διαρροια ,μια φυσιολογικες κουτσουλιες..

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Γιαννη ....

εχεις αλλες κοτες;

----------


## tsala

Εχω Δημητρη 4 ενηλκες (χωριστα), το θεμα εναι οτι πηρα τρια μικρα για να μεγαλωσει η ομαδα τους και εχασα τα 2 (το πρωτο τις πρωτες μερες.. το ειχα βαλει χωριστα.. εχε κοκκιδιωση)
και αυτο που εμεινε βγηκε κοκορας... εμπλεξα δηλαδη..

----------


## jk21

τοτε ειναι αναγκη να μαθουμε ποιο φαρμακο του ειχες δωσει .Κανονικα επρεπε να ειχες δει και κεινα που ειχα ζητησει ...

----------


## tsala

ok θα δω πως λεγεται το φαρμακο και θα σου πω το βραδυ..
επειδη πιο πολυ ειναι ο αδερφος μου στις κοτες... δεν το κοιταξα Δημητρη, αλλιως θα τα εβλεπα.. για τις κουτσουλιες σου ειπα παντως.. το κοκορακι δεν δειχνει να εχει κατι , κουτσουλιες και αναπνοη κανονικα.
να πω οτι και το κοκορακι επινε το φαρμακο προληπτικα (ετσι προτεινε αυτος που πηραμε το φαρμακο) καθως ηταν στον ιδιο χωρο.

----------

